# Co Ty zrobiłeś dla Gentoo?

## nelchael

Jest parę miejsc gdzie przydadzą się nowi ludzie w Gentoo, chętnych zapraszam na stronę: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/staffing-needs/

----------

## psycepa

jak tylko sesja sie skonczy i naucze sie pisac ebuildy to sie zglosze  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

Z tego co widzę osobiście bym się mógł odnaleść w desktop-misc, desktop-dock, desktop-wm oraz po części w gnome. Tylko te quizy... odstraszają mnie skutecznie  :Smile: 

----------

## szczuras

jak kolega, jak sesja dobiegnie konca to tez za cos sie zlapie  :Smile: 

----------

## sekretarz

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Z tego co widzę osobiście bym się mógł odnaleść w desktop-misc, desktop-dock, desktop-wm oraz po części w gnome. Tylko te quizy... odstraszają mnie skutecznie 

 

quizy sa proste jak sie przeczyta manual ciaranma i developer handbook  :Wink: 

----------

## wally_tm

ja obecnie staram sie w pełni wprowadzić framework opensync, ponieważ rozwija sie dość interesująca i z mojej perspektywy jest przydatny, jednakże nie moge sie doprosić ich devUF o to aby wkońcu dokończyli plugin do komunikacji z synce ... a bez tego to moje możliwości testowe są zerowe ( jak nie ujemne ) .... kolejnie mam pare swoich ebuildów, np rhapsody oplotłem w ebuilda tak aby wygodniej go dodawać i usuwać  :Wink:  ale przydatność tego ebuilda dla normalnych ludzi może być mała .... dlatego używam go prywatnie  :Wink: 

ale niestety sesja w trakcie, i inżynierka jest tematem spędzającym sen z powiek ;( poza tym - 7 sierpień robie won na wyspy na stałe już  :Wink:  więc mam  zawalone całe dnie ;/ jak mi sie uda zoribić tego opensynca to podeśle sekretarzowi  :Wink: 

ps. sekretarz, walnij wkońcu na całe synce ~amd64 ;/ to że nie ma jeszcze jako takich skryptów do udev'a to trudno ;/ jak ktoś chce mieć conectivity to se skonfiguruje, jak nie chce to nie zainstaluje  :Wink: 

----------

## arach

A ja mam na swoim koncie pare(nascie? dziesiat?) bugsow (glownie zwiazanych z projektami gentoo/alt i gentoo/bsd), troche pomagania userom (glownie na irc, na forum malo kiedy zagladam - glownie dlatego ze polskie nie jest w utf) i pare docsow wieki temu przetlumaczonych. Wiecej grzechow nie pamietam :>

----------

## Xywa

Czy jest jakaś fundancja Gentoo, którą mozna wesprzeć finansowo?

----------

## arsen

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Czy jest jakaś fundancja Gentoo, którą mozna wesprzeć finansowo?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/foundation/en/

----------

## nelchael

Był kiedyś też pomysł wspierania pojedyńczych deweloperów, ale nie wiem co się z nim stało... ditto...

----------

## Xywa

Na głównej stronie http://www.gentoo.org/ po prawej stronie na górze jest: Make a Donation

Można wspomóc fundacje wysłaniem pieniędzy przez PayPal lub kartą kredytową.

dzięki chłopaki za info

----------

## 8888

ak tylko sesja sie skonczy i naucze sie pisac ebuildy to sie zglosze  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## psycepa

no i sesja ma sie powoli ku koncowi i ja coraz realniej mysle o deweleperce (dziedzinie, nie jakiejs lasce, zeby nie bylo niedomowien  :Razz: ) w ramach gentoo

i z tego co czytalem, potrzebuje mentora, najlepiej by bylo gdyby to byl ktos z naszego subforum :> czy moge liczyc na to ze ktos poprowadzi moja zblakana dusze :>  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

//->1300:>

----------

## pancurski

czy jeśli nie jestem informatykiem, nie znam żadnego języka programowanie, a jestem tylko paru letnim użytkownikem linuksów, można jakoś pomoć gentoo?

----------

## rasheed

Pisz ebuildy do programów, które ich nie posiadają i zaangażuj się w tłumaczenie dokumentacji oraz wiki  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

witam

jestem w trakcie pisania ebuilda do programu gizmo, taka alternatywa dla skype

http://www.gizmoproject.com/index.html

mam pare drobnych problemów, a mój angielski nie jest najlepszy, czy ktos mogłby mi pomóc na privie, żeby nie zaśmiecać forum?

może by tak temat przykleić zeby nie zaginął w czeluściach forum

----------

## c2p

Nie chcę gasić twojego zapału, ale ebuild już istnieje. Przykład:

http://www.ebuildexchange.org/eshow.php?id=10262

lub:

http://www.mlodyinteligent.pl/~lazy_bum/gentoo/portage/net-im/gizmo/

----------

## pancurski

karwa fak :] pomysle o czyms innym

----------

## Chaos Engine

Okej, a czy ja się przydam?

Skills: C++, C#, java, php, SQL (mysql i inne), (X)HTML, basha się uczę  :Smile: , i parę innych rzeczy któee nie pamiętam że umiem ...

Ogólnie jakby tu nie patrzeć przyszedłem ze świata developperów Microsoftu i chciałbym pomóc jak się da.

Ebuildów nie pisałem i jakoś mnie to na razie nie kręci. Bardziej w dziedzinach "czysto koderskich" bym się wykazał.

A więc jak? Nadam się?   :Laughing: 

----------

## gnu_feliks

Ten Gizmo nie znalazl sie w oficjalnym portage bo nie spelnia wytycznych apropo wolnego oprogramowania?

I ogolnie nieoficjalne buildy sa tylko na http://overlay.gentoo.org ? Bo jak ktos pisze ebuilda i nie ma go w portage i program do ktory bedzie chcial pisac ebuild jest na gpl to ogolnie moglby juz pisac ebuilda do niego? Bo z tego co wiem sa nieoficjalne drzewa portage i jakie programy tam trafiaja? i czy zaluzmy kogos ma chec napisac ebuilda i tam sie znajdzie to nie musi sie tym przejmowac jesli sam od podstaw go napisal(a nie skopiowal z nieoficjalnego drzewa)?

 *Chaos Engine wrote:*   

> Okej, a czy ja się przydam?
> 
> Skills: C++, C#, java, php, SQL (mysql i inne), (X)HTML, basha się uczę , i parę innych rzeczy któee nie pamiętam że umiem ...
> 
> 

 

Najlepiej bylo by to napisac do jakiegos opierkuna developerow danej grupy  :Wink:  i mu to napisac co cytuje wlasnie. Ogolnie z tego co widze to pomoc dla gentoo to pisanie ebuildow i tlumaczenie dokumentacji na ojczysty jezyk, ale ktos musi tez pisac emerge, robic laty na kernel(gentoo-sources)  :Wink:  Wiem ze jest projekt przepisania emerge(bash, python) do jakiegos palidusa (ale nie wiem jak sie dokladnie nazywa) (ktory jest napisany w c, c++) nie uzywam tego palidusa. Ale moze tam pomozesz  :Wink: 

I mam pytanie do polskich developerow gentoo: Jak wygladala wasza rekrutacja na developera od poczatku do stania sie developer. Bede wdzieczny za odzew  :Smile: .

----------

## no4b

 *Chaos Engine wrote:*   

> Okej, a czy ja się przydam?
> 
> Skills: C++, C#, java, php, SQL (mysql i inne), (X)HTML, basha się uczę , i parę innych rzeczy któee nie pamiętam że umiem ...
> 
> Ogólnie jakby tu nie patrzeć przyszedłem ze świata developperów Microsoftu i chciałbym pomóc jak się da.
> ...

 

Zawsze możesz pomóc w rozwijaniu jakiejś aplikacji. W ten sposób pośrednio pomagasz gentoo. Mógłbyś się np przydać przy kadu (C++), gdzie obecnie praktycznie tylko jeden developer coś dłubie, czasem ktoś napisze jakąś łatkę. Gwarantowane uwielbienie wieeeelu tysięcy użytkowników  :Smile: 

----------

